# Deckard's Sedan/Spinner design



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I went through the pages of Syd Mead's massive "kronovecta" sketchbook lately and found some interesting material for people who consider turning the Fujimi kits of the Sedan or Police Car into their Spinner versions. Some of the artwork already has been online for a long time, others, I think, not.




This is it - the rendering below is the Spinner "origin" for the Sedan, or the final result for your conversion. The small sketch shows how the wheels retract into the hull (preliminary sketches had the tires actually deflate before being retracted), the sketch above shows the goal of the design process, to massively break up the silhouette of the vehicle for the "grounded" version.




Here we have several iterations of the transformation. The well-known rendering below has several aspects of the process described in the hand-written caption.






Some additional sketches of the car. Note that Mead retained the black arc connecting the front and rear wheels in the paint job from the origin design. Also, the engine cover had a color separation form the car body, again accentuating the "arc" motive. In the rear view, note the heavy machinery in the engine compartment, and the air exhaust below.

Now, everybody get their hack saws & happy modeling.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Vehicle group shot: Sebastian's Armadillo, ambulance, tanker, street sweeper, Police Car 27, and a hint of the Metrokab and the blue Sedan. Scanned from the japanese publication "Future Concepts: The World of Syd Mead".

Note that the police car doesn't have the silver bar at the rear nor the black triangles at the sides of the engine cover that appear on later photos.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Don'tcha loooove those renderings!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Not sure how I missed this thread but thanks for posting that photo of all the vehicles together.
I'm really hoping that Fujimi release the Sebastian van and possibly the Metrokab as I'm certain the Spinners and Sedans have sold well


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

well, to my eye the Ambulance and Sebastian's van seem to be the same or reasonably close, so that means the tooling could be re-used for two kits same as the sedan and police car, I would call that a likely chance to get kitted. I would hope at lease. As well as hoping that the Spinner stays available for a long, long time


----------



## JohnnyBros718 (Apr 10, 2010)

Probably a long shot, but it would be awesome if Fujimi released a 24th scale BR "City Accessory Set" containing parking meters, traffic monitors, and other future details (and maybe threw in a VK machine as well) suitable to add to a diorama for their BR kits. 

Just got my hands on the Fujimi Police Car 27 kit today --- good to see this one built up on multiple sites. 

Great to see all of those great vehicle pix from the film. Would love to see the Armadillo and MetroKab kitted next --- and while it is likely a pipe dream the Streetsweeper would be a welcome monster, too. 

With Regards and Aloha,

Johnny B.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Looking at that group photo more closely....notice the wing mirror on the police car is hanging upside down...also the number on the roof over the windscreen appears to be either 28 or 29 and there is a yellow marking on the roof above the engine.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I would assume that the police car might be 'redressed' for different shots/scenes, so it doesn't look like there's only one police car in the future LAPD 

Simple things like the yellow marking and numbers that can be easy to modify (28 becomes 29 with just a razor blade).


----------

